# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Porodiljni dopust 45 dana prije termina

## pera

Radim, i planiram raditi i iskoristiti godišnji, te 45 dana prije termina otvoriti porodiljni. E sada, dobila sam jednu po meni jako nelogičnu info da prije otvaranja porodiljnog 45 dana prije termina moram otvoriti bolovanje pa makar i na 1. dan i to zbog šifre. Molim Vas da mi pomognete s Vašim iskustvima?

Ja iskreno ne vidim razloga zašto u trenutku kada meni doktor piše preporuku za mirovanje, a ja baš tada ostvarujem pravo na porodiljni (45 dana prije ili x dana prije termina, a više od 28) ne bi taj porodiljni mogla i otvoriti bez obzira što prije nisam bila na bolovanju. Po toj logici, npr. 35 dana prije termina, ja moram doma mirovat i moram otvarati bolovanje. Nadam se da ste razumjele što htjedoh reći.

Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## Dalm@

Prema članku 12. _Zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama_, možeš otvoriti porodiljni (bez bolovanja) i do 45 dana prije termina, ako tvoj soc. ginić procjeni potrebu:

"Zaposlena majka ili samozaposlena majka može početi koristiti rodiljni dopust iz stavka 1. ovoga članka i 45 dana prije dana očekivanog poroda, prema nalazu i ocjeni izabranog doktora ginekologa iz stavka 3. ovoga članka."

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/obvezno..._potporama.pdf

----------


## mamma san

REdovni rodiljni dopust otvara se 28 dana prije termina, a ukoliko postoje poteškoće zbog kojih bi trudnica trebala na bolovanje, onda se otvara bolovanje do onog dana kad nastupa financijski povoljnija mogućnost za nju, a to je rodiljni dopust od 45 dana prije termina.

To je tumačenje...no uvijek postoji u nekom HZZO uredu neka individua koja će reći DA ako nisi bila na bolovanju 46og dana prije termina, onda ti ne treba niti rodiljni prije redovnog. Činjenica je da netko može savršeno funkcionirati do 41 dana prije termina, a onda krenu problemi...i normalno da će otvoriti rodiljni dopust.

----------


## bijelko

mene je na to upozorila čak i sestra kod ginekologa, ali je rekla neka na socijalno dođem sa čvrstim stavom kako sam zvala i provjerila svoja prava i da ne moram otvarati bolovanje već 45 dana prije poroda idem normalno na porodiljni. čak mi se čini da je rekla kako to može biti 45 ili 28 dana prije termina ali ne npr. 30. uglavnom, uspjela sam bez bolovanja.

----------


## sonata

Ja ti samo mogu reci da je meni isto tako receno pa sam jedan ili dva dana morala biti na bolovanju a tada mi je otvoren porodiljni 45 dana prije termina. A opet znam price kada doktori uopce to nisu trazili vec su zene normalno odmah isle na porodiljni. Ocito ne rade svi jednako...

----------


## jelena.O

> mene je na to upozorila čak i sestra kod ginekologa, ali je rekla neka na socijalno dođem sa čvrstim stavom kako sam zvala i provjerila svoja prava i da ne moram otvarati bolovanje već 45 dana prije poroda idem normalno na porodiljni. čak mi se čini da je rekla kako to može biti 45 ili 28 dana prije termina ali ne npr. 30. uglavnom, uspjela sam bez bolovanja.


A zaštio ne baš 30 dana , ako je  tu nastao problem???

----------


## mamma san

> A zaštio ne baš 30 dana , ako je tu nastao problem???


pa zato što neki koji čitaju taj zakon vide dva broja 28 i 45. A ne vide riječi između.

----------


## bijelko

niti meni to nije jasno. planirala sam biti na godišnjem do kraja tjedna i od početka idućeg ići na porodiljni, međutim sestra je rekla da mora početi 45 dana prije termina. uglavnom, ostala su mi 2 dana godišnjeg. kompliciraju bezveze! na kraju mi na socijalnom nitko nije ništa rekao za bolovanje. sestra je na to rekla kako su valjda skužili da nas više ne mogu zezati zbog toga, što god to značilo...

----------


## kovrčava

Evo ja sam bila otvorila porodiljni dopust točno 45 dana prije termina, odnijela doznake na hzzo i mirna sam 6 mj,. odmah dobila slijedeći mj. punu plaću.

----------


## pera

Ma meni je to isto sve morska glupost. Mislim to da porodiljni otvaraš ili 45-og ili 28-og dana prije termina, nemogu vjerovati. Pa baš pred kraj trudnoće opet mogu nastati komplikacije, tipa prijevremeno otvaranje zbog kojeg žena mora mirovati. Zašto ja nebi npr. išla s namjerom da radim, ali baš na 45-ti ili 35-ti dan ispadne da to više ne mogu. Ma oko čega mi trudnice upoće moramo razbijati glavu. Da li netko zna tko u HZZO-u mi može dati taj odgovor, zovem svoj područni ured ili što?

Ista stvar mi se desila kada sam počimala raditi. S obzirom da sam nakon 1. porodiljnog došla trudna na posao, muku sam mučila s tim da li će me vratiti u prosjek moje plaće jer neću uspjet imati 6. isplata prije slijedećeg porodiljnog. Na kraju je ispalo da moram imati bar 3. isplate, inače me stavljaju na minimalac od 2.100,00 kn. A što je s onim sirotim ženama koje su u sličnoj situaciju ali zbog komplicirane trudnoće se ne mogu vratiti na posao. Dakle sve one godine staža, i uplaćivanja doprinosa ispada da možeš baciti u vodu. A s druge strane, potrebna im je glupa formalnost od 3. isplate, dakle defacto možeš raditi 1. dan+1. puni mjesec+1. dan u 3. mjesecu, da bi te vratili u prosjek. Tako i u ovom slučaju, otvori makar jedan dan bolovanje, zbog šifre i možeš ići na porodiljni 45. dan prije, inače zaboravi, glupa birokracija.

----------


## jelena.O

a kaj kad taj famozni 45 ili 28 dan pada u subotu ili nedjelju?????

----------


## NikolinicaB

Drage moje vidim da su tu muke pa i ja da se pridružim.

Ovako moj termin je 09.09.2010 mislila sam raditi do 15.06 onda na GO i 45 dana porodiljni.
Sada mi kolega kaze da sam glupa jer još radim jer je njegova zena koristila *prije 45 dana redovnih*a jos 42 dana na teret firme ( a nije GO )  i da je dobila 85% od plaće ( ima placu vecu od onih 4600 kn ).
Ja za to nisam nikada cula. Dali netko nesto zna???

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> Drage moje vidim da su tu muke pa i ja da se pridružim.
> 
> Ovako moj termin je 09.09.2010 mislila sam raditi do 15.06 onda na GO i 45 dana porodiljni.
> Sada mi kolega kaze da sam glupa jer još radim jer je njegova zena koristila *prije 45 dana redovnih*a jos 42 dana na teret firme ( a nije GO ) i da je dobila 85% od plaće ( ima placu vecu od onih 4600 kn ).
> Ja za to nisam nikada cula. Dali netko nesto zna???


 :Smile:  Da, firma njegove je žene namjerno ili iz neznanja platila nešto što je imala pravo prevaiti državi.

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Da, firma njegove je žene namjerno ili iz neznanja platila nešto što je imala pravo prevaiti državi.



ne razumijem sada ništa. Recimo moja je placa 8000 kn i ja odem tih 42 dana prije na održavanje i meni država isplati ili firma nebitno 85 % od tih 8000 kn, odnosno cca 7200 kn.

naime ja sam planirala otići u 6 mje na GO i nakon toga 45 dana prije na porodiljni za ova 42 dana nisam niti znala. A ovako bi otisla na Go pa tih 42 dana i onda 45 redovnih....

znama da sam plava aali....

----------


## Mater Studiorum

:Smile:  Hoću reći da je firma oštetila samu sebe isplativši tu plaću iz svog džepa kao obično bolovanje, a trebala je gospođu uputiti na HZZO da dobije naknadu za bolovanje od države kao trudnica.


Takve stvari država ne kontrolira i ne kažnjava, tako da ako ih netko napravi - sam si je kriv za nastalu štetu, može jedino novac potraživati natrag od djelatnika i porezne uprave.

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Hoću reći da je firma oštetila samu sebe isplativši tu plaću iz svog džepa kao obično bolovanje, a trebala je gospođu uputiti na HZZO da dobije naknadu za bolovanje od države kao trudnica.
> 
> 
> Takve stvari država ne kontrolira i ne kažnjava, tako da ako ih netko napravi - sam si je kriv za nastalu štetu, može jedino novac potraživati natrag od djelatnika i porezne uprave.



Znači ako odeš na bolovanje 42 dana prije dozvoljenih 45 zakonskih prije poroda ( ukupno 97 ) imas pravao tih 42 dana prije pod sifrom održavanje trudnoće ili kako vec dobiti iznos od 85& od pune place koju imas trenutno u firmi iako je veća od 4600 kn-koje su za održavanje, te 45 dana prije na punu placu od 100%???

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Nije to stvar tvog prava, nego prava poduzeća da ti ne isplati 85% plaće nego te uvali HZZO-u da ti oni isplate državni prosjek (tih 4250kn).

Poduzeće tvoje prijateljice je napravilo grešku (namjerno ili ne) i isplatilo nešto što nije moralo (što ne znači da ne smije).

Dakle, nemaš ti nikakvo pravo da ti bolovanje isplati poslodavac ili HZZO, bolovanje za komplikacije u trudnoći po zakonu isplaćuje HZZO, ali u konkretnom slučaju je to osoba koja radi na obračunu plaće zanemarila ili odlučila zanemariti. Kolega ti je dao pogrešnu informaciju jer se u slučaju njegove žene radilo o pogrešci, a ne iskorištavanju prava, osim u slučaju da je bolovanje išlo pod drugom šifrom koja nema veze s trudnoćom.

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Nije to stvar tvog prava, nego prava poduzeća da ti ne isplati 85% plaće nego te uvali HZZO-u da ti oni isplate državni prosjek (tih 4250kn).
> 
> Poduzeće tvoje prijateljice je napravilo grešku (namjerno ili ne) i isplatilo nešto što nije moralo (što ne znači da ne smije).
> 
> Dakle, nemaš ti nikakvo pravo da ti bolovanje isplati poslodavac ili HZZO, bolovanje za komplikacije u trudnoći po zakonu isplaćuje HZZO, ali u konkretnom slučaju je to osoba koja radi na obračunu plaće zanemarila ili odlučila zanemariti. Kolega ti je dao pogrešnu informaciju jer se u slučaju njegove žene radilo o pogrešci, a ne iskorištavanju prava, osim u slučaju da je bolovanje išlo pod drugom šifrom koja nema veze s trudnoćom.


hvala draga..Da to je to onda..ona nije isla pod sifrom komplikacije i odrzavanje nego pod sifrom AO bolest ( grpipa, stragana noga itd) i u tom slucaju dobivas ovih 90% od poslodavca...
sada kuzim draga haval puno :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Mater Studiorum

:Smile:  ma, nema frke, dok znam odgovor...

----------


## NikolinicaB

Evo mene opet...svo me zbunjuju....
Kazu mi da vise nije 42 dana vec 28 dana pije termina a za ovaj ostatak od 42 do 28 da se dobiva kao za komplikacije manja placa????
Dali je to istina???

----------


## spunky125

45 dana porodiljnog-ni dana bolovanja zbog trudnoće i nikakvih problema

----------


## NikolinicaB

> 45 dana porodiljnog-ni dana bolovanja zbog trudnoće i nikakvih problema



znači bila si na 45 dana prije termina na porodiljnom i dobila punu plaću? dali je veća od 4600 kn...sory sta tako pitam ali...
Hvalllla puno :Smile:

----------


## sunce moje malo

evo ja ću odgovoriti- ja sam radila do kraja, tj. išla na rodiljni dopust 45 dana prije termina. nisam otvarala nikakve komplikacije, bolovanja i sl.
s preporukom ginekologa, tj. papirima na kojima mi je vodio trudnoću (nisam imala klasičnu trudničku knjižicu) išla sam kod dr. opće prakse i bez problema otvorila rodiljni dopust.
plaća mi je tih 45 dana bila normalna, veća je od 4600 i dobila sam čitav iznos.
sada mi se naknada obračunava po broju radnih sati i ovisi o broju radnih dana u mjesecu, pa je naknada neki mjesec veća a neki mjesec manja.

----------


## krumpiric

> evo ja ću odgovoriti- ja sam radila do kraja, tj. išla na rodiljni dopust 45 dana prije termina. nisam otvarala nikakve komplikacije, bolovanja i sl.
> s preporukom ginekologa, tj. papirima na kojima mi je vodio trudnoću (nisam imala klasičnu trudničku knjižicu) išla sam kod dr. opće prakse i bez problema otvorila rodiljni dopust.
> plaća mi je tih 45 dana bila normalna, veća je od 4600 i dobila sam čitav iznos.
> sada mi se naknada obračunava po broju radnih sati i ovisi o broju radnih dana u mjesecu, pa je naknada neki mjesec veća a neki mjesec manja.


 isto ovako. Išla sam 45 dana jer sam se dobrano otvarala tada već. Dotad sam radila.

----------


## sanja007

I ja molim da mi pomogne netko tko zna jer sam totalno zbunjena!!!

Naime, na komplikacijama sam od početka trudnoće. 
Obavezni PD mi počinje 17.04.2010. jer mi je termin 01.06. i, prema onome što mi je dr. opće prakse izračunao, prvih 6mj. traje do 13.10.2010.. Nakon toga me "preuzima" mirovinsko na drugih 6mj..
E sad, zar PD ne traje do navršene 1.g. djetetova života? Po ovoj računici ne ispada tako! 
A rodit ću blizanke, pa namjeravam još duže koristiti dopust.
Valjda nisam previše zakomplicirala  :Smile:

----------


## mamitzi

i ja sam uspjela prošlo ljeto sve riješiti bez problema s 45 dana porodiljnog.

----------


## NikolinicaB

> evo ja ću odgovoriti- ja sam radila do kraja, tj. išla na rodiljni dopust 45 dana prije termina. nisam otvarala nikakve komplikacije, bolovanja i sl.
> s preporukom ginekologa, tj. papirima na kojima mi je vodio trudnoću (nisam imala klasičnu trudničku knjižicu) išla sam kod dr. opće prakse i bez problema otvorila rodiljni dopust.
> plaća mi je tih 45 dana bila normalna, veća je od 4600 i dobila sam čitav iznos.
> sada mi se naknada obračunava po broju radnih sati i ovisi o broju radnih dana u mjesecu, pa je naknada neki mjesec veća a neki mjesec manja.


Hvala ti draga moja puno....

----------


## sunce moje malo

*Sanja007-* PD dopust traje 360 dana (ili 180+180 dana) a ne kao kalendarska godina 365 dana

----------


## Deaedi

> Ovako moj termin je 09.09.2010 mislila sam raditi do 15.06 onda na GO i 45 dana porodiljni.
> Sada mi kolega kaze da sam glupa jer još radim jer je njegova zena koristila *prije 45 dana redovnih*a jos 42 dana na teret firme ( a nije GO ) i da je dobila 85% od plaće ( ima placu vecu od onih 4600 kn ).
> Ja za to nisam nikada cula. Dali netko nesto zna???


Pretpostavljam da žena tvog kolege radi u nekoj firmi koja isplaćuje punu naknadu, odnosno isplaćuje punu plaću, bez obzira šta se radi o trudničkom bolovanju. Npr. znam da to imaju u ZABI-i, P&G-u (kod njih je puna plaća prvih 60 dana bolovanja, bez obzira na razlog-šifru bolovanja).
U mojoj firmi, npr., ako ja odem na bolovanje radi sebe, dobivam punu plaću (mislim prvih 10 dana). Nakon toga mi isplaćuju nešto manje, ali ipak više nego što bi mogli prema HZZO-u. 
Provjeri u svojoj firmi (ili npr. ako imate Kolektivni ugovor ili Pravilnik o radu) kako je to kod vas.

----------


## sanja007

Sunce moje malo i Mamitzi, 
hvala na odgovorima. Ma znam da će biti sve ok (kako svima - tako i meni), al sam onaj dan bila totalno zbunjena. Prvo bolovanje, prvi porodiljni, tak da mi je to sve novo i nepoznato  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam u dvije trudnoće, dva puta korsitila prvo cijeli godišnji, a onda 45 dana porodiljni. Nisam niti u jednoj bila na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći. Bila sam na bolovanju ali onom "običnom" i to nešto kratko prvi put (tako planiram i sada) i nešto više drugi put, ali bilo je tu i bolovanja zbog djeteta, zbog mojih kozica, zbog mog išijasa, ali nošta zbog trudnoće.

----------


## NikolinicaB

drage moje još jednom hvala...na svim odgovorima..ja radim do 6 mj pa cijeli Go i onda 45 dana porodiljni...
sad imam pitanje vezano je za prosjek? Mi cemo dobiti stimulaciju i regres i koliko sam cula i to mi ulazi u prosjek ili? zna li netko više o tome??

hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## sunce moje malo

> drage moje još jednom hvala...na svim odgovorima..ja radim do 6 mj pa cijeli Go i onda 45 dana porodiljni...
> sad imam pitanje vezano je za prosjek? Mi cemo dobiti stimulaciju i regres i koliko sam cula i to mi ulazi u prosjek ili? zna li netko više o tome??
> 
> hvala puno


i ja sam dobila regres i jubilarnu nagradu i to mi je ušlo u prosjek- tj. po tome ti HZZO obračuna radni sat (znači biti će ti radni sat malo viši nego inače).

----------


## NikolinicaB

> i ja sam dobila regres i jubilarnu nagradu i to mi je ušlo u prosjek- tj. po tome ti HZZO obračuna radni sat (znači biti će ti radni sat malo viši nego inače).


aha draga sad kuzim još vise oni racunaju radni sat po prosjeku ali meni bi po tome prosjek kada uzmem 6 placa + stimulacija+regres cca 1000 kn mjesečno više...moguće???

----------


## jelena.O

sveukupna lova koju ćeš dobit u tih zadnjih 6 plača dijeli se sveukupnim brojem sati provedenih na poslu u tih 6 mjeseci, pa se to poslije množi s brojem sati u mjesecu za koji će ti biti isplaćena rodiljna

----------


## jelena.O

Mene još ovo zanima gdi se upisuje dal je to 45 ili  28 ili koji dan između na doznaci, ili je to ono samo se zaokruži se samo zaokruži H1 na http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/obvezno..._bolovanju.pdf

----------


## jelena.O

Znam da kod prijave rodiljnog ima formular na kojem piše kad je planirani datum rođenja, ali na ovom http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/obvezno..._bolovanju.pdf obrascu to nigdje nije navedeno , pa me baš s tog to jako zanima!

----------


## ana.m

Ček, ček...dakle ako sam dobro shvatila! I regres i nagradna plaća ulaze prosjek koji ću dobivati prvih 6 mjeseci????
Regres mi sjeda ovaj mjesec a nagradna plaća idući...Dakle to je tih 6 mjeseci.
Pa ako je to točno to je mraaaaaak!!!!

----------


## ana.m

Mogu se ja ubaciti jednim pitanjem jer sam ja sve zaboravila.
Ja planiram raditi negdje do sredine 5. mjeseca...
Onda uzimam 2-3 tjedna bolovanje i od negdje 01.06-08.07. sam na GO. Nakon toga uzimam 45 dana pordiljnog!
Kada ja moram otići po prosjek plaće u firmu (s obzirom da će mi još u 7. mjesecu sjesti puna plaća za 6. mjesec) i kada najkasnije moram sve te papire odnjeti u HZZO da mi se ne desi da mi porodiljna naknada kasni, tj. da je dobijem redovno oko 20. u 8. mjesecu?
I ova tri tjedna bolovanja da li da mi piše doc. opće prakse ili ginekolog? 
I je li bolje prvo na bolovanje ili prvo na GO? Mislim, radi se o max tri tjedna pa....

----------


## jelena.O

> Ček, ček...dakle ako sam dobro shvatila! I regres i nagradna plaća ulaze prosjek koji ću dobivati prvih 6 mjeseci????
> Regres mi sjeda ovaj mjesec a nagradna plaća idući...Dakle to je tih 6 mjeseci.
> Pa ako je to točno to je mraaaaaak!!!!


nama regres sjeda tek u srpnju tak da ništ od tog, a nagrada  jubilarna, nam se ne isplačuje prek plače, nego sa strane.

----------


## jelena.O

> Mogu se ja ubaciti jednim pitanjem jer sam ja sve zaboravila.
> Ja planiram raditi negdje do sredine 5. mjeseca...
> Onda uzimam 2-3 tjedna bolovanje i od negdje 01.06-08.07. sam na GO. Nakon toga uzimam 45 dana pordiljnog!
> Kada ja moram otići po prosjek plaće u firmu (s obzirom da će mi još u 7. mjesecu sjesti puna plaća za 6. mjesec) i kada najkasnije moram sve te papire odnjeti u HZZO da mi se ne desi da mi porodiljna naknada kasni, tj. da je dobijem redovno oko 20. u 8. mjesecu?
> I ova tri tjedna bolovanja da li da mi piše doc. opće prakse ili ginekolog? 
> I je li bolje prvo na bolovanje ili prvo na GO? Mislim, radi se o max tri tjedna pa....


 Mislim da ti je bolje iskoristito go, a onda bolovanje ( ako ga uopće treba), jer bi to išlo na komlikacije (?).  I da nemoj računati ništ s 7 mjesecom jer bi ti po tvom planu trebala plača koja se isplačuje u 6. mjesecu, znači mjesec koji prethodi mjesecu u kojem si na komlikacijama ili porodiljnom!

----------


## ana.m

Znači ako sam dobro shvatila, ja odem po prosjek u 6. mjesecu (naravno nakon što sjedne plaća) i onda doznaku i prosjek plaće odnesem u HZZO oko 25.06..
je li tak? Ili ja to baš i nisam dobro skontala?

----------


## jelena.O

Ideš po prosjek u 6 ( za bilo koji datum u 6 mjesecu)mjesecu ako ideš od tad na komlikacije ili porodiljni, s time da računaš na zadnju plaču ( i šest prije njih) zaključno do 31.5.

----------


## ana.m

A dobro jasnije mi je sada...
Hvala...

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Mene još ovo zanima gdi se upisuje dal je to 45 ili  28 ili koji dan između na doznaci, ili je to ono samo se zaokruži se samo zaokruži H1 na http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/obvezno..._bolovanju.pdf



ja sam tako skuzila H ti mora dr zaokruziti za porodiljni 28-45 dana prije....

----------


## jelena.O

Evo ja piala našu tetku u računovodstvu, i ona kaže da ide i za bolovanja i za komlikacije i za porodiljne samo gola plača ( naravno uz stimulacije ako ko ima)+ gablec+staž, ali da *NE* ide *regres, jubilarne i sl, božićnice i uskrsnice*
jer je to mimo zakona ( i da ona radi tak)

----------


## Willow

tako su i meni obračunali zadnji put, božićnica nije ušla u prosjek

----------


## ana.m

Dobro kaj sad onda, ide ili ne ide?
Ili ovisi i o firmi?

----------


## jelena.O

Kažu moji po zakonu NE ide!

----------


## frnjok

Drage cure, evo mog iskustva u nadi da će nekome pomoći da se pripremi i na vrijeme reagira ukoliko je potrebno i ostvari svoje pravo.
Ja sam odlazila na porodiljni prije otprilike godinu dana. Prema zakonu porodiljni može početi 45 dana prije termina (prema procjeni liječnika) i nigdje nije navedeno da je to u nekakvoj vezi s komplikacijama u trudnoći. Tako da sam se prilično iznenadila kad sam saznala da mi moj socijalni ginekolog ne želi dati 45 dana nego samo 28 isključivo zato što prije toga nisam bila na komplikacijama (a ne vezano za to kakvo je moje trenutno stanje i kako se osjećam). Nazvala sam HZZO i pitala da li je negdje propisano da to dvoje obavezno ide u paru  i nikako drugačije.  Žena mi je odgovorila da nije ali (citiram) da znaju iz prakse da neki liječnici to tako tumače (???!!! ). Uglavnom, vratila se ja svom soc. ginekologu i kažem mu da sam nazvala HZZO, da su mi rekli da to dvoje nije povezano, a on meni odgovori da on uvijek tako radi i da neće sigurno sad nešto eksperimentirati kad je došlo do toga da im se maltene skida s plaće kad propišu nekom dan više bolovanja (baš se u to vrijeme po vijestima svaki dan povlačilo to kako je u zemlji previše bolovanja i Milinović se stalno nešto prijetio). Uglavnom ja sam smatrala da je nepravedno da je do jučer svaka trudnica koja je htjela (bilo da zato ima osnove ili ne) mogla cijelu trudnoću otići na bolovanje a sad ja koja sam radila većinu trudnoće ne mogu dobiti tih 15 dana na koje uostalom prema zakonu imam pravo i ne tražim ništa što mi ne pripada. Tako da nisam htjela odustati pa sam zivkala i išla i svojoj doktorici opće prakse (kod koje se na kraju krajeva i otvara porodiljni dopust, ginekolog samo daje preporuku) i kod svog privatnog ginekologa dok na kraju nisam dobila tu preporuku za 45 dana. Moram napomenuti da sam skoro i odustala jer su me maksimalno izvozali (soc. ginekolog kao što sam već opisala ne daje „iz principa“, dr. opće prakse može samo na tuđu preporuku, a privatni ginekolog kao nema ovlasti i tako sam se ja vrtila u krug) ali sam na kraju ipak uspjela.
Vidim i sa ovog foruma da dio cura bez problema ostvari pravo na 45 dana bez prethodnog bolovanja i praktički niti ne znaju da tu netko ima problema – stvar je jedino u ginekologu i njegovom tumačenju Zakona – zato vam predlažem da se o ovome raspitate kod svog ginekologa dovoljno unaprijed pa ako je potrebno stignete otići i nekom drugom. Sretno!

----------


## NikolinicaB

Curke moje....
Sto mi jadne proživljavamo kada bi morale napokon uživati ajoj :Sad: ....
Pod što vi smatrate socijanim ginekologom? ja idem u bolnicu na preglede, a socijalni ginekolog / ako je to onaj u Domu zdravlja) mi daje samo uputtnice.
Kada planiram ici na porodiljni a to je ovih 45 dana dali je dovoljno da moja ginička ( ova iz bolnice ) napiše preporuku? ili moram ići i kod socijanog ( ovaj u Domu zdravlja ) pa onda kod dr Opće prakse?
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## NikolinicaB

vidim da je netko rekao da božičnica, regres ne ulaze u prosjek a prijevoz i prehrana ne.
Ja sam čula i kolegica koja je na porodiljno potvrdila da je baš suprotno prijevoz i prehrana ne ulaz a stimulacija, regres ulaze. Za Božičnicu ne zna jer je prošlo vise od 6 mj od Božičnice....
I kome sada da se vjeruje???

----------


## sunce moje malo

NikolinicaB- ideš s preporukom socijalnog gina (ovog iz doma zdravlja)
meni je u prosjek išao regres i jubilarna nagrada- to mi je bilo ispisano na onom papiru koji sam iz računovodstva nosila u HZZO.
oni su to sve zbrojili, podijelili i dobili koliko mi iznosi radni sat.

----------


## ana.m

> NikolinicaB- ideš s preporukom socijalnog gina (ovog iz doma zdravlja)
> meni je u prosjek išao regres i jubilarna nagrada- to mi je bilo ispisano na onom papiru koji sam iz računovodstva nosila u HZZO.
> oni su to sve zbrojili, podijelili i dobili koliko mi iznosi radni sat.


E oooooovo me veseli...

----------


## NikolinicaB

> NikolinicaB- ideš s preporukom socijalnog gina (ovog iz doma zdravlja)
> meni je u prosjek išao regres i jubilarna nagrada- to mi je bilo ispisano na onom papiru koji sam iz računovodstva nosila u HZZO.
> oni su to sve zbrojili, podijelili i dobili koliko mi iznosi radni sat.



Hvala ti draga..znači imala sam dobru info :Smile:  :Smile: ....
nadam se da mi moj soc ginić neće raditoi problema jer se ne pregledavam kod njega nego u bolnici...šta mislite? Ako moja iz bolnice napiše porodiljni, dali se on može zainatiti i nedati mi 45 dana!!!!!?

----------


## Deaedi

> Hvala ti draga..znači imala sam dobru info....
> nadam se da mi moj soc ginić neće raditoi problema jer se ne pregledavam kod njega nego u bolnici...šta mislite? Ako moja iz bolnice napiše porodiljni, dali se on može zainatiti i nedati mi 45 dana!!!!!?


Ma ne vjerujem da bi se usudio ići protiv preporuke bolničkog liječnika, ne trebaš se brinuti.

----------


## frnjok

> Hvala ti draga..znači imala sam dobru info....
> nadam se da mi moj soc ginić neće raditoi problema jer se ne pregledavam kod njega nego u bolnici...šta mislite? Ako moja iz bolnice napiše porodiljni, dali se on može zainatiti i nedati mi 45 dana!!!!!?


S obzirom da ti porodiljni dopust otvara tvoj liječnik opće prakse (a ne ginekolog) mislim da ti uopće ne bi trebao biti problem što ćeš preporuku za 45 dana dobiti od ginekologa iz bolnice - tu preporuku ćeš odnijeti svom liječniku opće prakse i dobiti 45 dana. Tako je barem bilo kod mene, čim sam dobila tu preporuku od bilo kojeg ginekologa mojoj doktorici o.p. je to bilo dovoljno.
Da budeš sigurna i da se ne iznenadiš u zadnji čas, ipak bi ti možda bilo dobro da unaprijed jednostavno pitaš - svog ginekologa u bolnici da li će ti dati tu preporuku i svoj liječnika o.p. da li će to biti dovoljno (ovo samo iz razloga što se zakon, kao što sam već napisala u prethodnom postu, različito tumači od različitih liječnika pa da budeš sigurna da u zadnji čas neće iskrsnuti neke komplikacije).

----------


## S2000

i ja sam odnedavno zbog kompikacija, u doktora u bolnici... i on mi je upisao datum pocetka porodiljnog, i rekao da ne trebam u socijalnog, vec direkt k onom opce prakse.

----------


## NikolinicaB

> S obzirom da ti porodiljni dopust otvara tvoj liječnik opće prakse (a ne ginekolog) mislim da ti uopće ne bi trebao biti problem što ćeš preporuku za 45 dana dobiti od ginekologa iz bolnice - tu preporuku ćeš odnijeti svom liječniku opće prakse i dobiti 45 dana. Tako je barem bilo kod mene, čim sam dobila tu preporuku od bilo kojeg ginekologa mojoj doktorici o.p. je to bilo dovoljno.
> Da budeš sigurna i da se ne iznenadiš u zadnji čas, ipak bi ti možda bilo dobro da unaprijed jednostavno pitaš - svog ginekologa u bolnici da li će ti dati tu preporuku i svoj liječnika o.p. da li će to biti dovoljno (ovo samo iz razloga što se zakon, kao što sam već napisala u prethodnom postu, različito tumači od različitih liječnika pa da budeš sigurna da u zadnji čas neće iskrsnuti neke komplikacije).


Draga moja HVALA...oraspoložila si mi dan...
Što se tiće moje giničke u bolnici ona mi od prvoga dana nudi da isem na BO, tako da ne vjerujem da ce joj biti neki problem za ovih 45 dana :Smile: ..meni je bitno da mogu izbjeći ovog mog socijalnog u domu zdravlja već idem ravno k svojoj opće prakse da mi napiše doznake...

----------


## S2000

> i ja sam odnedavno zbog kompikacija, u doktora u bolnici... i on mi je upisao datum pocetka porodiljnog, i rekao da ne trebam u socijalnog, vec direkt k onom opce prakse.


i ja danas poslala frendicu u tog opće prakse i neće da otvori bolovanje, da njemu treba od mog ginekologa koji mi je vodio trudnocu prije nego sam postala ''bolnički slučaj''. Stvarno su zaista... dakle, to je sve kako kome šune

----------


## Amalka

...nije mi jasno,a pokušavam naći odgovor...naime 20.5.mi počinje teći porodiljni (45 dana)...doktorica opće prakse je izračunala da porodiljni traje do 15.11....ako je termin 4.7.to onda nije do navršenih djetetovih 6.mjeseci života kako piše u zakonu...pa sad ne razumijem šta ja moram činiti...ili sam ja nešto krivo shvatila?!...mislim na zakon o porodiljnom...

----------


## sunce moje malo

ma nema veze što ti je ona napisala u doznaci, već ono rješenje koje ćeš dobiti od HZZO-a.
inače, rodiljni dopust traje 180+180 dana a ne 365 dana kao kalendarska godina.

----------


## Amalka

:Yes: ....nisam to znala sunce moje malo...hvala najljepša na odgovoru...blago nama na ovom forumu...sad se više ne brinem... :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> ma nema veze što ti je ona napisala u doznaci, već ono rješenje koje ćeš dobiti od HZZO-a.
> inače, rodiljni dopust traje 180+180 dana a ne 365 dana kao kalendarska godina.


 si sigurna da je tako a ne 6 mjeseci +180 dana???

----------


## sunce moje malo

> si sigurna da je tako a ne 6 mjeseci +180 dana???


ako me moje sjećanje dobro služi (tako mi je objasnila službenica u HZZO-u), mislim da da.
evo i moj primjer, ja sam rodila 25.11.2009. datum povratka na posao koji mi piše u rješenju HZZO-a je 20.11.2010. (to je 360 dana).

----------


## NikolinicaB

evo mene opet sa pitanjima...Dali netko zna možda u 4 mjesecu nam je bila isplata stimulacije preko računa ( ako plaća ali nije na plači) i regres evo neki dan. ja idem na go do 26.07.2010 a od 27.07.2010 sam na porodiljnom. Pitanje dali uplazi stimulacija i regres u prosjek za porodiljni...

hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

nikolinica, a zakaj ne pitaš svoje tetke u računovodstvu, meni je moja decidirano rekla da mi ne bu pisala ni božičnicu, a regres bu tek bil kad već rodim ( jer ona isplačuje samo u 7 i 12 mjesecu)

----------


## NikolinicaB

> nikolinica, a zakaj ne pitaš svoje tetke u računovodstvu, meni je moja decidirano rekla da mi ne bu pisala ni božičnicu, a regres bu tek bil kad već rodim ( jer ona isplačuje samo u 7 i 12 mjesecu)


draga to sam prvo pitala i nisam dobila nikakav odg..teta koja nam je tata mata u tome i inače radi plaće je na BO do 9 mj...pa se bojim da mi ova nešto ne uskarti na što imam pravo zato se ovako informiram.....

----------


## jelena.O

meni se sve čini da to najviše ovisi o osobi koja to radi, meni je moja decidirano rekla da mi ne ide božičnica ni regres, a vidim da su neke cure poisale da je njima sve išlo kaj je bilo u plači.  Ja ću svoj prosjek ići vaditi drugi tjedan, pa ak ti nije kasno pričekaj da vidiš kaj bu meni bilo ( mada već i sama znam)

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Imam ja pitanje - kad sam pitala doktoricu kada će mi otvoriti porodiljni tj. koliko dana prije termina ona mi je rekla 40?!?!?!! Dakle može i neko drugo vrijeme a ne isključivo 45 d ili 28 dana? Prema tome sam si računala korištenje godišnjeg odmora i preraspodijele sati.. I onda ja sa tom preporukom idem dr opće prakse i što onda? Što moram dobiti od računovodstva svog? Prosjek 6 mj plaće? Još nešto? I onda sa ovim o dr. opće prakse i tim prosjecima idem na HZZO ili? Joj meni je to sve tak zbunjujuće...

----------


## jelena.O

Ja sam dobila 35 dana prije, jer sam si isto tako složila godišnji i preraspodjela sati. S preporukom od ginića ideš kod opće prakse ( bilo bi dobro da ti u trudničku ili na papir gdi je vodila trudnoću napiše i termin). S papirima od doktora ideš u računovodstvo i tražiš 6 mjesečni prosjek, jedna doznaka ostaje u računovodstvom, a drugu i prosjek ( R-1) nosiš u Hzzo.

----------


## jelena.O

Evo da javim  u prosjek mi je uzela samo zadnjih 6 plača ( znači bez božićnice). Predala papire na Hzzo.

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Eto - doktorica mi napisala preporuku 45 dana. Danas popodne idem kod svoje doktorice po doznake. Sad će mi ostati jedno 50-ak prekovremenih sati... Ma nema veze.. Sam da si ja to riješim.. Otkad sam na porodiljnom više niš nigdje ne moram nositi do poroda jel da? (napominjem da sam baš na porodiljnom ne na bolovanju..) I da - s obzirom da živim u rovinju a namjeravam roditi u zg-u koji mi je rok za donošenje rodnog lista u hzzo? I moram li to odnijeti baš u Rovinj ili mogu u bilo koji koji mi je u blizini.. Jer ovisno o porodu vjerojatno neću odmah ići za Rovinj nego za nekih 2 tjedna nakon poroda (dok malo dođem sebi)..

----------


## jelena.O

tisa , gle jel ja neznam računat ili kaj?? Ak ti je termin 9.8 onda 45 dana prije počinje 26.6, tak da baš ne vidim da si još na porodiljskom, sam u pravu ili ne ?  A meni ti je isto ostalo cca 60-70 sati prekovremenih.
Papire za Hzzo kad se rodi dete predaješ tek nakon kaj imaš papire ( računaj da bolnica prijavljuje u roku 7-17 dana najmanje), pa dok ti izbaviš JMBG i slične gluposti prođe taman 3-4 tjedna.

Ajde si još malo skontroliraj te datume, da ne bu kaj ne dobro!

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Da da, porodiljski mi počinje 26.6. ali sada sam na godišnjem trenutno (od 15.5.) jer mi je ostao cijeli godišnji od 2009 (točnije 22 radna dana) + imam još 65 sati prekovremenih, tak da neću sve uspjeti iskoristiti do početka porodiljnog (jer neće ići 1.7. kak sam prvo mislila nego 5 dana prije), pa mi ostaju ti prekovremeni viška.. Nadam se da sam dobro objasnila. A eto - jučer sam bila kod svoje doktorice, normalno mi je dala doznake za početak rodiljnog dopusta 45 dana prije, samo me je pitala da li treba i nešto za komplikacije, ja sam rekla ne i to je bilo to. Meni je ginekologica normalno otvorila porodiljni 45 dana prije i nisam bila na bolovanju prije (iako da mi nije bilo toliko godišnjeg ostalo tražila bih ju bolovanje, jer ne bih svoj tempo na poslu mogla izdržati sa ovakvim trbuhom i pri ovim vrućinama).

----------


## jelena.O

ali nemoj predavatiništ u Hzzo prije nek ti počne stvarni porodiljni , jer oni onda kompliciraju!

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Ne kužim kak to misliš. Pa valjda moram papire na HZZO odnijeti prije datuma početka porodiljnog ne poslije (a počinje mi 26.6.) Mislila sam to otići riješiti u ponedjeljak, jer su mi u firmi već sve potvrdili. Jer slijedeći tjedan su ovako i onako 2 praznika... pa da to obavim pa da sam na miru.
Ak mi je sve potvrđeno i od doktorice i od firme ne znam kaj onda oni imaju komplicirati...

----------


## jelena.O

doznake trebaš predati *tek nakon službenog početka porodiljnog*, a prosjek si možeš izvaditi odmah jer će ti ga pisati tak i tak do 31.5.

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Si sigurna? Bum rekla curkama da nazovu hzzo za svaki slučaj..

----------


## cappy

Da li sam dobro shvatila, kad se ide na komplikacije sa doznakom od dr. i obrascem ER 1 o prosjeku plaće se ide na HZZO jer naknadu isplaćuju oni i to s ograničenjem do iznosa 4257 kn ? Ako se odma poslije komplikacija ide na porodiljni da li se treba nositi novi prosjek plaće ili se gleda onaj koji je donešen za komplikacije( dakle ukoliko nije bilo rada između komplikacija i porodiljnog )?

----------


## nina32

e to i mene zanima.

----------


## bodo

> Da li sam dobro shvatila, kad se ide na komplikacije sa doznakom od dr. i obrascem ER 1 o prosjeku plaće se ide na HZZO jer naknadu isplaćuju oni i to s ograničenjem do iznosa 4257 kn ? Ako se odma poslije komplikacija ide na porodiljni da li se treba nositi novi prosjek plaće ili se gleda onaj koji je donešen za komplikacije( dakle ukoliko nije bilo rada između komplikacija i porodiljnog )?




Točno,komplikacije u trudnoći isplaćuje HZZO a max.iznos  je 4257kn
Poslije komplikacija *ne treba nositi novi prosjek,gledaju onaj koji si donijela*

----------


## Zrina

Da li je točno da se ne može ići na porodiljni 45 dana prije ako nisi bio na komplikacijama prije toga nego da onda može samo 28 dana prije termina?
Dobila kolegica takvo objašnjenje od pravne službe u jednom uredu HZZO-a.

----------


## jelena.O

to ti najviše ovisi od doktora i ginekologa. A tko kaže dase s 45 danom ne mogu nastupit komplikacije
ja sam svaki put dobila 45 dana prije termina

----------


## Zrina

> to ti najviše ovisi od doktora i ginekologa. A tko kaže dase s 45 danom ne mogu nastupit komplikacije
> ja sam svaki put dobila 45 dana prije termina


Zar ne piše u Zakonu? Radi se o tome da ako radiš moraš po ovom radit do 28 dana prije termina,a ako si na komplikacijama ideš na porodiljni 45 dana prije. Ili?

----------


## kavofob

> Zar ne piše u Zakonu? Radi se o tome da ako radiš moraš po ovom radit do 28 dana prije termina,a ako si na komplikacijama ideš na porodiljni 45 dana prije. Ili?


Ne piše, mada mnogi tako tumače  :Mad: 

U Zakonu stoji da je obvezni rodiljni dopust 28 dana prije očekivanog termina poroda, a iznimno može biti i 45 dana prije očekivanog termina poroda što utvrđuje izabrani doktor obiteljske medicine, prema nalazu izabranog ginekologa.

Iskreno, ne razumijem zašto bi trudnica morala biti na komplikacijama da ode na rodiljni 45 dana prije, umjesto 28...to mi dođe kao kazna trudnicama koje su radile do zadnjeg dana.

----------


## Zrina

Ovdje je konkretno problem nastao u HZZO-u koji nije htio uzet Izvješće o bolovanju sa otvorenim porodiljnim 45 dana prije termina jer se prije nije bilo na komplikacijama. Znači, doktorica opće prakse je već bila otvorila porodiljni bez problema.

----------


## kavofob

Zrina, da sam na mjestu tvoje prijateljice, otišla bih u HZZO s isprintanim ZORIRP-om gdje lijepo piše crno na bijelo ovo što sam gore napisala (konkretno čl.12, st.4).

Znam da su mnoge trudnice otišle na rodiljni 45 dana prije termina bez prethodnih komplikacija i nisu im radili probleme. Vjerojatno je naletjela na nekog tko krivo tumači zakon pa treba malo gnjavaže i upornosti da istjera svoje pravo.

----------


## sonata

Ja sam otisla 45 dana prije s tim da mi je isto dr opce prakse rekla da mi mora otvoriti barem 1 dan bolovanja i onda odlazak na porodiljni. To je cista glupost, bas ispadne da smo kaznjeni sto smo skoro do kraja radile. A isto je velika glupost da mozes ili sa 45 ili sa 28 a izmedju tko te sisa. Bilo bi logicno da je od 45 do 28 dana pa ko kako zeli a sa 28 dana mora-za one prave radoholicarke  :Smile: )

----------


## jelena.O

većina nas je išla i  između,nikakvih komentara nije bilo

----------


## Lutonjica

ja isto nisam išla ni 45 ni 28 dana prije, nego između, i nisam bila prije toga na komplikacijama.

----------


## Zrina

> ja isto nisam išla ni 45 ni 28 dana prije, nego između, i nisam bila prije toga na komplikacijama.


Tako sam i ja shvaćala Zakon: 45 dana prije termina MOŽEŠ,a do 28 MORAŠ-odabereš između po želji i potrebi.

----------


## sonata

Ne znam, meni su neki rekli da ne mozes izmedju pa sam se pitala sto ako ti se nesto zakomlicira nesto izmedju 45. i 28. dana? Mozda je to ipak sve do doktora

----------


## Teea

Trebam pomoć, imam što se mene tiče zbunjujuću situaciju:
dakle, prijavljena sam na određeno do 30.9., a termin za porod mi je 9.11., i sad po mojoj računici  :Smile:  ispada da imam pravo na porodiljni, ali samo 5 dana... dali ako ja uzmem taj porodiljni mi svejedno istiće ugovor ili koja je onda procedura... help...

----------


## Amari

Najbolje je nazvat hzzo, pravnu sluzbu i oni ce vam najbolje znat objasnit! 2359 501, 2359 515...ako se na 1. nitko ne javlja na drugom ce vam reci br. dezurnog pravnika!

----------


## Teea

Hvala...

----------


## tigrić

ako se ne varam, pošto ti porodiljni počinje za vrijeme trajanja radnog odnosa, to se onda gleda kao na zatečeno stanje po kojem onda imaš pravo na prvih 6 mj na prosjek plaće (ukoliko ispunjavaš uvjete za rodiljnu naknadu od 12 mj neprekidnog rad ili 18 sa prekidima).drugih 6 mj prijavljuješ se na burzu kao nezaposlena majka na tržištu rada ili kak se to već nekako zove i primaš nakandu od 1663 kn. provjeri obavezno u svakom slučaju.

----------


## Boxica

> Trebam pomoć, imam što se mene tiče zbunjujuću situaciju:
> dakle, prijavljena sam na određeno do 30.9., a termin za porod mi je 9.11., i sad po mojoj računici  ispada da imam pravo na porodiljni, ali samo 5 dana... dali ako ja uzmem taj porodiljni mi svejedno istiće ugovor ili koja je onda procedura... help...



s obzirom da ti je ugovor na određeno, poslodavac ga ne mora produžiti (može ako hoće)...
jedino da ti je ugovor na neodređeno onda ne bi mogla dobiti otkaz na RD-u

----------


## tigrić

tako je,ugovor na određeno istječe istekom roka na koji je sklopljen, bez obzira na okolnosti, trudnoću i sl., pravo na rodiljni i roditeljski dopust ima svaka trudnica, jedino je razlika u nakandi ako ide iz radnog odnosa ili je nezaposlena.

----------


## Teea

i mislila sam si da bi bilo tako nešto... mislim, u svakom slučaju moram otić na HZZO... stvarno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Pitaj na HZZO da li još vrijedi ovo:  

Ako je trudnica, odnosno roditelj djeteta radio na određeno vrijeme, radni im odnos bez obzira na trudnoću, odnosno rodiljski/roditeljski dopust može prestati u vrijeme trudnoće, odnosno korištenja rodiljskog dopusta, istekom vremena na koje je sklopljen. U tom će se slučaju roditelji nakon isteka ugovora o radu kod ostvarivanja prava na novčane i vremenske potpore tretirati kao nezaposleni od trenutka prestanka ugovora o radu.
*Međutim, ovdje postoji iznimka. Ako ugovor o radu prestane tijekom korištenja rodiljskog dopusta (razdoblje od 45-tog, odnosno 28-og dana prije porođaja pa do navršenih 6 mjeseci djetetova života), majka će se do isteka rodiljskog dopusta tretirati kao zaposlena i ostvarivati naknadu u visini 6 prosječnih mjesečnih plaća koje su joj isplaćene prije početka korištenja rodiljskog dopusta.*
Kao što sam već navela, ako roditelju istekne ugovor o radu tijekom korištenja roditeljskog dopusta (drugih 6 mjeseci), roditelj će se nakon isteka ugovora o radu tretirati kao nezaposlena osoba te će ostvarivati naknadu u iznosu od 50% proračunske osnovice na mjesec, odnosno 1.663,00 kn.
Budući da će Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje (HZZO) zaprimiti odjavu poslodavca sa zdravstvenog osiguranja za roditelja kojem je prestao ugovor o radu, roditelj je obvezan najkasnije u roku od 30 dana od dana prestanka ugovora regulirati zdravstveno osiguranje i zatim prijaviti nadležnom uredu HZZO-a navedenu promjenu.

----------


## buba klara

[QUOI E=Zrina;2221020]Da li je točno da se ne može ići na porodiljni 45 dana prije ako nisi bio na komplikacijama prije toga nego da onda može samo 28 dana prije termina?

Dobila kolegica takvo objašnjenje od pravne službe u jednom uredu HZZO-a.[/QUOTE]

Ovo i mene zanima - dakle, mogu li bez bolovanja, direkt s posla, na porodiljni 45 dana prije termina?

----------


## Beti3

U Zakonu piše ovo:
Ukoliko se na rodiljni ide direktno iz radnog odnosa, on počinje 28 dana prije poroda, a ako se na porodiljni ide sa bolovanja zbog komplikacija u trudnoći, on počinje 45 dana prije poroda.

Znači, ako je zaposlena trudnica na bolovanju, ona MORA otvoriti porođajni 45 dana prije termina poroda. 

Ako zaposlena trudnica nije na bolovanju, ona MOŽE započeti porodiljni dopust najranije 45 dana ili najkasnije 28 dana prije termina poroda.

----------


## buba klara

Znaci MOGU?  :Smile:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

> Znaci MOGU?


Možeš, mene je ginekologica sama pitala želim li 28 ili 45 dana prije termina, nemam ni dana komplikacija.

----------


## buba klara

hvala!
ma pitam iz razloga što sam kod istog soc. ginekologa kao i kolegica s posla, kojoj nije htio otvoriti porodiljni 45 dana prije ako ne otvori bolovanje barem jedan dan... Znam da to nije neki problem, ali prilicno je zeznuto radi papira, pa HZZO, pa ponovo u racunovodstvo, bespotrebno hodanje uokolo (s trbuhom do zubiju).
znači može se, super!
samo jel mi može netko točno reći referencu zakona, odnosno članak da znam isprintat, ukoliko se bude bunio (da dodjem spremna) :Grin: ?

----------


## martinaP

Beti, ako stvarno tako piše u zakonu, ja to sasvim drukčije (suprotno)  čitam. I kod nas (neki) ginekolozi otvaraju barem dan komplikacija da bi žena mogla na porodiljni 45 dana prije termina. Obje kolegice koje su zadnjih mjeseci išle na porodiljni su imale takvu situaciju.

----------


## buba klara

znači u biti ovisi o njegovom tumačenju zakona? jedan otvori bez bolovanja, drugi ne??

----------


## Beti3

Evo link na Zakon http://www.zakon.hr/z/214/Zakon-o-ro...skim-potporama
Članak 12, stav 4

Meni se čini da u zakonu jasno piše, no ne znam kako to tumače liječnici ili HZZO.

----------


## buba klara

hvala!

----------

